# Heat vs. Bulls (10-31-06, 8:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

<embed src="http://www.nba.com/media/heat/masthead0506_champion1.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="750" height="150"></embed>​
*Tuesday, October 31st, 2006 | 8:00 pm | TNT ​*














-V.S.- 














*Team Records*

Miami Heat: (0-0)
Chicago Bulls: (0-0)


*Starting Lineups*








*Heat Bench:*
Alonzo Mourning
James Posey
Jason Kapono
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Robert Hite
Chris Quinn










​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Starting lineups are subject to change*

-Haslem might be out for the season opener. So there could be a slight change in the Heat lineup.

Anyways, i cant believe the new season is here. I dont know about you guys, but this offseason went by fast. We are starting off fresh and hopefully no more rollercoaster rides! Last season its was just up and down all the time, i dont want to go through that again. lol
We all know how scrappy this Bulls team is, we learned that the hard way. The Bulls improved this offseason and are definetly contenders to come out of the East on my book. Both teams will be pumped up in this season opener. Certainly much to look forward to with the ring ceremony. :cheers: 

oh yeah, i hope you guys like the banner^ :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> oh yeah, i hope you guys like the banner^ :biggrin:


yeah, that's thing is sweet.

Finally, a real team in south florida to root for(^@#$ YOU! CANES AND DOLPHINS!). Its going to be great to see the team get the rings. Especially Zo because of everything he's given to the Miami Heat Organization and the community of South Florida in general. 

I hope Udonis ia able to play. But if he's not full strength then do not play him. His injury is the type that could linger for a long time if he's rushed early.

There should be a lot of energy in the arena so hopefully the Heat dont start off flat. The Bulls will serve as a real nice early season test.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice banner Gio.

And I'm really excited for the season to start. Can't wait to get this rolling again.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Bulls will be a tough challenge and they're definitely an interesting matchup with a lot of player rivalry. Should be a very fun game to watch, as the Heat are trying to repeat and the Bulls are trying to show that they are championship contenders.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Diophantos said:


> *Nice banner Gio.*
> 
> And I'm really excited for the season to start. Can't wait to get this rolling again.


 thanx, but i give credit to the ppl at the Heats website, i guess you could say i "burrowed" their banner. LOL


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice banner, Gio, I dig it. I'm excited and ready to get this season going. It will be interesting to see Ben Wallace in a Bull's uniform...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I......can't......wait!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> I......can't......wait!!!!


Me neither.

With the Dolphins and Canes losing so damn much, I'm really looking foward to this season. 

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news on Udonis, Dorell and JWill.


> Udonis Haslem (abdominal strain) and Wright (ankle sprain) returned to practice Saturday and said they will be available to play in Tuesday's opener against Chicago. Riley said Jason Williams (recovering from July knee surgery) is ''getting close'' to returning to practice.


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/15876677.htm

Here's more


> *Haslem, Wright on the mend*
> By Craig Barnes
> South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> Posted October 29 2006
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heat29oct29,0,876032.story?coll=sfla-sports-headlines


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

God, it seems like we always play you guys. In fact, 8 of our last 11 games have been against you guys.

Congrats on the World Title. We'll take that now  Just kidding (maybe), good luck this season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think it's going to be a tough matchup regardless, we are quite a bit banged up, so I hope we can put our team on the floor so we have a good game between two full teams to start the season. 

Let's see if Wade has figured out a way to blow up the Bulls, because he has struggled against this team more than any other. Shaq will need to be dominant inside, and hopefully our bench/role players will step up. 

I'm excited to see the Bulls play, I jumped on their bandwagon about mid-last year and rode it until the playoffs when they played us. I obviously don't want them to do too good this year, but I like their team again this year. I really wanna see Tyrus Thomas do something special.

Heat 82
Bulls 75


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Miami vs Chicago

Heat vs Bulls
Dolphins vs Bears

I bet both the Heat / Dolphins win this week. The Dolphins are always pumped up to play an unbeaten team to keep their undefeated season record alive and I can definately see them upsetting the 7-0 Bears. 

Heat usually start the season slow, but I think they'll be able to sneak by against the Bulls in the opener.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

mippo said:


> Miami vs Chicago
> 
> Heat vs Bulls
> Dolphins vs Bears
> ...


I'm afraid to watch the Dolphins/Bears game. They have blownout everybody at home this season and I doubt it'll be any different against the Dolphins. 

I'm already thinking about which player we'll draft in the top 5 next year.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah but they also almost (really should have) lost to the 1-7 Cardinals so us coming in at 1-6 is good cover!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Saw your post on the Bulls forum Gio, so I wanted to be sure you received a response. The two starting lineups Skiles has used in the preseason are the one you listed and:
Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Nocioni
Wallace

I haven't read any confirmation, but I'd say the starting lineup with PJ (as you have listed) is the most likely starting lineup.

Looking forward to a great opening night and best of luck on the season (except when you play us).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is the schedule for the pregame ceremonies before the Bulls/Heat game:

http://www.nba.com/heat/news/heat_opennight_061030.html

MIAMI, October 29 – The 2006 NBA Champion Miami HEAT today announced the line-up of activities surrounding their 2006-07 Opening Night game against the Chicago Bulls. The highlight of the evening is the distribution of the “trophy rings” to the players and the raising of the 2006 NBA Champion banner.

Colors: Team – Red/Fans - White Hot


*To start this season the way they ended last season, the HEAT will wear their road red uniforms during this game; the same uniforms worn during the Game 6 victory over Dallas (Chicago will wear their home white uniforms).* HEAT fans are asked to come to the game dressed in their “White Hot” gear as they did during last season’s playoff run. Additionally, fans are encouraged to arrive early to the AmericanAirlines Arena to avoid traffic delays and to be in their seats for the championship celebration festivities. Suggested arrival time is 7:30 p.m.

Championship Ring/Banner Ceremony Timing

Working together with the NBA and Turner Sports (TNT), the HEAT has established the following timing sequence for the Championship Ring/Banner ceremony:

6:30 p.m.
Doors to AmericanAirlines Arena open

7:27 p.m.
Start of 20 minute warm-up period/countdown clock

7:30 p.m.
Final segment of “Inside the HEAT: White Hot” airs on HEATV

7:47 p.m.
End of 20 minute warm-up period

7:47:30 p.m.
National Anthem performed by “R-Styl”

7:49 p.m.
Introduction of the Chicago Bulls Starting Lineup and Head Coach

7:49:30 p.m.
Introduction of the Miami HEAT Starting Lineup and Head Coach

7:51:30 p.m.
HEAT Announcers Jose Paneda and Eric Reid Welcome Fans

7:53 p.m.
Introduction and comments from NBA Commissioner David Stern

7:55 p.m.
Presentation of Rings to Basketball Operations staff

7:58 p.m.
HEAT Playoff Recap Video

8:00 p.m.
Presentation of Rings to Miami HEAT players

8:10 p.m.
Championship Banner raising /exterior fireworks display

8:11 p.m.
Start of ancillary player warm-up period

8:11 p.m.
HEAT Player address

8:16 p.m.
Tip-off of 2006-07 HEAT season



Media Ring Viewing Opportunity

At approximately 6:45 p.m., all credentialed media will have the opportunity to view the championship rings that will be distributed to the players. The ring viewing area will be located in the Media Interview Room following Pat Riley’s pre-game press conference (time and location subject to change).* Please note: NO images, pictures or descriptions of the championship rings are permitted to be aired, transmitted, posted or otherwise displayed until after the completion of the ring ceremony.*


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

So will the ring and banner ceremonies be televised?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> So will the ring and banner ceremonies be televised?


The TNT pregame show starts at 7. They show both the ring and banner celebrations every year.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

good luck this year guys, just hopefully not tonight.... I just wanted to compliment you guys for having a good team and not really rubbing it in on everyone, nets fans who's team isnt really that great are very rude and annoying.but you guys are respectuful and know you dont have to be loud and obnoxious cuz you guys know you're the champs and you know everyone else knows, have a great season, hopefully the bulls and heat will become a serious rivalry, which would be fun....good luck but go bulls :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

thank you DaBullz4Sho

Anyone know if Dorrell will be available to play tonight?

Cant wait for this game to start already!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> thank you DaBullz4Sho
> 
> Anyone know if Dorrell will be available to play tonight?
> 
> Cant wait for this game to start already!


he is expected to play....he is on the active roster, with Hite one of the inactives


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

excellent, hopefully he will get some burn. i imagine he will get atleast 15-20 mins, as he (or kapono...) are really the only backcourt option we have. Wade will play point when GP sits, Wright should be the next off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It looks like we're wearing the red uniforms while the Bulls will be in white.

That's weird since the Heat asked the crowd to wear white.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Better than those "Miami Flordians" jerseys or whatever.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Steve Kerr just announced that tonight both teams will play their vets, and stay away from the younger guys. He said because it'll be so electric at the game, that they don't want the young guys to get stage fright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

David Aldridge just said that Jalen Rose is down to Pheonix and Miami and that he thinks he'll sign with Miami. I hope he's right. He said the decision may come either tomorrow or early thursday.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

What time is this game starting? I thought it should be the start of the second quarter by now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

gian said:


> What time is this game starting? I thought it should be the start of the second quarter by now.


It's 7:35 right now, they're still in the pre-game stuff (TNT that is.) They just finished a segment on Red Auerbach.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

around 8:15 will be tipoff, but all the ring stuff will take place beforehand....gonna be great


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq is ripping D. Wade for the GQ cover :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bout time to get those rings after this commercial break...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Shaq is ripping D. Wade for the GQ cover :laugh:


That was funny as hell


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

UD40 said:


> It's 7:35 right now, they're still in the pre-game stuff (TNT that is.) They just finished a segment on Red Auerbach.


Ah crap, forgot about Daylight Savings. :laugh: Sorry bout that.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ring ceremony time!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stern shut up and give us the rings...nobody likes you in Miami


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ron Culp = the man!

I had to say it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Ron Culp = the man!
> 
> I had to say it.


I have to agree...

As Culp is a alumni of Bowling Green, and I will be one in about 5 weeks....

A lifelong Heatian, Culp is the truth...I think him, Fiorentino and Eric Reid are one of the few left from day 1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dang, I just got soooo many chills when they introduced Zo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im jealous u guys got to watch all this - dammit!

cant wait for this game to get started!

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

15 Strong!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

god damm those rings are big...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DAMN! Those rings are monsterous!

I loved the "MVP" chants btw.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is that a banner or a circus tent!?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think my man Zo said......

LET'S GET IT ON!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"We will do it again!"

:cheers: Once Zo grabbed the mic I got goose bumps right away.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the glass for 2!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I almost forgot how much the refs hate us....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hitting those jumpers makes him unguardable....bottomline


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade does know that this isn't the finals, right?

The way he's going, he'll avg. 34.7 for the whole season!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wait why are we wearing red at home? it looks retarded


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wait why are we wearing red at home? it looks retarded


Because those were the uni's we wore during Game 6 in Dallas.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Almost forgot about Toine, the highs and the lows


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

extremely slow start from everyone but Wade........

dont want to fall too far behind early


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Antoine makes a nice move for an open look 3-4 ft. from the basket and tries to pass it......that's Antoine

sometimes he's great...sometimes he's a complete idiot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> extremely slow start from everyone but Wade........


Very reminiscent of games last season when only Wade was on and everyone else was off. Hopefully someone other than Wade will start making some shots.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was the right call.....2 fouls on Wade and Shaq now....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well it's very reminiscent of the offense ran under GP.....very slow and stagnant....Jwill is a big part of our team eventhough he's overlooked. 

Wade with 2 fouls now, not a good sign for miami....wade stays on the floor



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too many turnovers so far


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

where is Hinrich walking to? nice blown call there.....

REF U SUCK! REF U SUCK!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's see what Quinn can do.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

6 turnovers in the 1st.....terrible


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ummm Quinn and Payton backcourt.

May god have mercy on us all, this is gonna be UGLY


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> ummm Quinn and Payton backcourt.
> 
> May god have mercy on us all, this is gonna be UGLY


 remember when Fitch used to play early in the season...expect Quinn to be gone or stuck on the bench in a few months


It's October, I'm not expecting this to be our playoff rotation ya know?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

also - y the hell would Quinn get the nod over Wright if Wade needs to come off? take GP out!

Quinn has less experiences, less height, less length...i dont understand it


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks like we're playin 5-on-8 again this year


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> ummm Quinn and Payton backcourt.
> 
> May god have mercy on us all, this is gonna be UGLY


Rose please:biggrin:


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

BG44 said:


> also - y the hell would Quinn get the nod over Wright if Wade needs to come off? take GP out!
> 
> Quinn has less experiences, less height, less length...i dont understand it


Isn't wright still hurt???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, Dorell should definitely be playing....maybe he is lower in the rotation because of the time he missed?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

MOHeat said:


> Isn't wright still hurt???


he came back to practice and is active for this game


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The refs will pin anything on us, jeesh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just woulda thought that that was the time where Wright should come in, yeah maybe its because hes been injured, that would explain it more.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

this officiating is getting horrible........

i understand we're not playing well, but the difference in foul calls so far is more than that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

9 fouls to 2.....wat a load of crap


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> 9 fouls to 2.....wat a load of crap


 we're taking alot of perimeter shots, so i wouldnt expect it to be even...but damn, we're had some terrible calls....


nice job UD taking the charge on the rook


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WHAT! A Heat player falls and the BULLS get called for a foul?

Hell has frozen over!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Antoine playing like his usual early-season self....I remember he opened up with a big night last year then looked like garbage for about a month


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

Bulls 22 -- Heat 16

Neither team played well, but I'd have to say we just "weathered the storm" per say to be only down 6 and play that horrible. Wade scored 10 of our 16, so someone needs to step up and make plays. Shaq had 2 touches to my knowledge when he was on the floor, we gotta get the big fella some touches if we want to put pressure on the Bulls inside. I think we'll get rid of the jitters we started with and finish the half alot better than we started it...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

its amazing we rnt down by more than 6 considering the FT discrepancy, the 2 early fouls to our key players and the 7 turnovers (3 by GP!).

Lets get our **** together and start playin properly, coz Wade is the only guy ballin for us right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly quarter for both teams. We shot 33% and held them to 25% shooting but were outscored 12-2 on the free throw line.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

What a way to start...the refs hatin us early...we turn the ball over...can't hit shots...yet we're only down by 6..sounds a lot like last year...hopefully with the same end result...GO HEAT!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Antoine playing like his usual early-season self....I remember he opened up with a big night last year then looked like garbage for about a month


actually didint he play well first game last year vs mem, i think he had 17 pts...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Did Toine just make a nice move to the basket?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow i'll even defend Nocioni on that one....i hope this "quick whistle" crap doesn't keep up for the rest of the year


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

these refs ****ing blow....the lead is from the FT line, they aren't even hitting shots


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're gonna pay Shaq $20 million to be a decoy this year if we don't give him the ****ing ball.........I'm not sure what the hell Riles is trying to do tonight on offense but it sure as hell isn't working


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Wright or Simien in the game. Maybe they can make a shot.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I think the group on the floor isn't utilizing Quinn's presence enough. C'mon guys, he's part of the team, 15 strong right?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

such a bad start.......takes the energy right out of the crowd


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gian said:


> I think the group on the floor isn't utilizing Quinn's presence enough. C'mon guys, he's part of the team, 15 strong right?


he has a good shot of getting cut tomorrow....lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice box out Antoine....


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Antoine playing like his usual early-season self....I remember he opened up with a big night last year then looked like garbage for about a month


Not his early season self but like himself. That is what Antoine is.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn Shaq....got to make those easy ones


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we have no inside presence what-so-ever


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quinn-Wade-Wright-Simien-Barron

Put in guys who can improve.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq draws the charge on Deng....that's a site to see


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Quinn-Wade-Wright-Simien-Barron
> 
> Put in guys who can improve.



Are we really already giving up even slightly on this team less than 20 minutes into the season???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

did Krypa just take a rebound from shaq.....damn


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job helping on D there Udonis.......we're just not in the flow yet, i have no other explanation because we're really not this bad


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

I think Wade should stop wasting his energy running around and coast like the rest of the team. That layup from Hinrich would not even happen in a pre season game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> did Krypa just take a rebound from shaq.....damn


I think that was Walker who cant block anybody out and takes him 5 seconds to jump for a rebound.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

looking good...Great Def, Great shooting...cmon guys


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

C'mon pat we need some energy out there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tech on Wade...there was obvious body contact, blow the damn whistle



we just aren't playing as good as the Bulls, what can you do.......it's the 1st game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, really no energy, and not only that, we freakin walking, we're playing lazy basketball...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm sorry guys, but this is rather pitiful...


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, even Big Ben getting in the act


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is UUUUUGLY! We cant do anything right tonight.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wow, the bulls are for real.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We can't take care of the ball
We can't shoot free throws
We can't control the glass
and
We can't hit shots

Add that up, and you see why we're down 29 at halftime

We really can't play much worse


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> wow, the bulls are for real.


1.) give it some time. first have isn't even over yet.

2.) Keep in mind heat are playing their sh*ttiest possible basketball right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> wow, the bulls are for real.


It's one game...I'd like to see them play a handful of games before I establish them as "for real"


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ugly game.

The Bulls are great on the glass, and we're not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have we played worse in the last 2 years? This is even worse than that game in Dallas last season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Problem is, same thing liek last yr vs the Mavs, a lot of the other guys are waiting on WAde to bail them out, thers a few taht did play their role, like Udonis, Shaq had what 2 pts?? And he looks like Drew Bledsoe out their in the paint on Def, a standing duck, problem is he's not the only one thats just standing aorund on D..


----------



## dwade0003 (May 30, 2004)

Wade doesn't look as quick as he did last year, I think he is a little too big at 225, might wanna drop back down to around 218 where he was last season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

well that was probably the worst possible thing that could have happened tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> well that was probably the worst possible thing that could have happened tonight.


 I can think of a few things a little worse than being down 29 at half....

It's 1 out of 82, we'll move past this...maybe it's the beating we took in Dallas last Spring that motivated us coming a little earlier this year


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

What happened in the first half: 

-Our transition defense sucked
-Our rebounding sucked
-Our free-throw shooting sucked
-Udonis Haslem couldn't hit a mid-range jumper
-Shaq is out of rhythm
-Payton can't hit an open shot
-Zo can't find his timing on defense

I'm not blaming Wade for the turnovers because at least he's trying to get the other guys involved.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I can think of a few things a little worse than being down 29 at half....
> 
> It's 1 out of 82, we'll move past this...maybe it's the beating we took in Dallas last Spring that motivated us coming a little earlier this year


taht helps, it really does...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This game equals 1.2% of our season, so I'm not worrying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I can think of a few things a little worse than being down 29 at half....
> 
> It's 1 out of 82, we'll move past this...maybe it's the beating we took in Dallas last Spring that motivated us coming a little earlier this year


yeah i know, its just its the first game and we were all so pumped - i feel like the wind got kicked out of my sails. We'll bounce back though, keep the faith :biggrin:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I miss HEATLUNATIC. :sad:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

did he really just say "the empty seats are because some people leave and go to the club?" 

WTF are you serious? it's 30 seconds into the half, people are making their way back to their seats.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*box Out!*


----------



## brotherofthelunatic (Jul 10, 2006)

gian said:


> I miss HEATLUNATIC. :sad:



I miss the LakerLunatic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton is "the glove"???? that's funny....he's looking like an old man trying to play with the young kids at the rec center


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep chippin' away....the difference is on defense right now


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> did he really just say "the empty seats are because some people leave and go to the club?"
> 
> WTF are you serious? it's 30 seconds into the half, people are making their way back to their seats.....


Yup, extremely idiotic comment


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

You notice when they just showed the replay of the Gary Payton foul that it was clear that Kirk tripped over his own feet.... 

The announcer is like, there's the foul, right there, and when they stop it Gary isn't touching Kirk his foot got caught on the way down and he tripped himself.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

amazing....put shaq on the weak side, let him get position, reverse the ball, and dump it inside for a dunk or 2 FTs

how hard is that? it's Jr High simplicity and it even works at the NBA level....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow...what a play by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Duhon cannot miss tonight...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Chris Duhon, jeeeeeezus.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton sucks...play Quinn or Hite, hope that they can develop into backup PGs

And please JWill come back soon, we need you....

and **** if Jalen Rose will sign and can play around 5-10 mins of PG a night, that helps even more.....


----------



## dwade0003 (May 30, 2004)

Wade needs to start driving and dishing the ball, Payton can't create very well, Wade needs to start doing it a little more, and the big guys gotta catch his passes.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Payton is "the glove"???? that's funny....he's looking like an old man trying to play with the young kids at the rec center


sad, but so true...even sadder is that we'll be seeing this until JWill comes back


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I just got home. What's wrong with Dwyane's arm? He really seems affected by it.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

C'mon pat, jalen could do no worse than GP


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Down 29 at half, down 29 at the end of the 3rd.

If this is what Payton brings all season, I'm all for signing Anthony Carter back to Miami. His lack of quickness is slowing down our offense, and causing trouble on D. Hinrich is running circles around him. If he can't be effective, I'm almost for starting Wade at point and Posey at SG with the same frontcourt. Something has to change if this crap keeps up.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

NOBLE said:


> I just got home. What's wrong with Dwyane's arm? He really seems affected by it.


Dwyane Wade: 8/12 FG
Rest of Team: 11/37 FG

Dwyane Wade: 2/3 3PT
Rest of Team: 1/11 3PT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is anyone really upset by this? Come on. We beat Chicago in the playoffs, and got our rings tonight. They are playing their best game of this whole upcoming season tonight. And props to them because they are on fire. But we are going to win our division and end up with a top 4 seed. And there is no one in the East that can beat us in 7 games. I'm just enjoying going over to their board and seeing how excited they are. Referring to Ben Wallace as a God, lol. Just happy that the season is back and we have a great opportunity to win 2 rings in a row. Everyone on this board needs to calm down and enjoy having basketball back. We have 81 1/2 more games left.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Is anyone really upset by this? Come on. We beat Chicago in the playoffs, and got our rings tonight. They are playing their best game of this whole upcoming season tonight. And props to them because they are on fire. But we are going to win our division and end up with a top 4 seed. And there is no one in the East that can beat us in 7 games. I'm just enjoying going over to their board and seeing how excited they are. Referring to Ben Wallace as a God, lol. Just happy that the season is back and we have a great opportunity to win 2 rings in a row. Everyone on this board needs to calm down and enjoy having basketball back. We have 81 1/2 more games left.


I'll say this....

By no means am I "ok" with getting our asses handed to us on opening night in our own house to a big rival in the East. Losing is losing. But....in the big picture, this is just a bump in the road. We'll pull together. We're going to make changes and adjustments to our lineups and rosters. If anything, maybe the bandwagon fans will clear some space for us after tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

damn - Kapono is ahead of Wright on the depth chart....that sucks!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

BG44 said:


> damn - Kapono is ahead of Wright on the depth chart....that sucks!


Not at all, Wright's injured right?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> damn - Kapono is ahead of Wright on the depth chart....that sucks!


 If i'm Riles, why play a less than 100% (i'm assuming) Dorell in a game like this? If it's an injury risk, I don't play him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas hurt for the 12th time this game........


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

gian said:


> Dwyane Wade: 8/12 FG
> Rest of Team: 11/37 FG
> 
> Dwyane Wade: 2/3 3PT
> Rest of Team: 1/11 3PT


I didn't mean like that, but it seems bad from the fact I've seen him grimace a few times and cradle his arm when I got home.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-Wright in the game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doreeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Wright For 2!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorrell in the game and scoring a deuce straight up.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Our benchies are out playing our starters....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think this loss is going to go a long way for you guys... its a good shot in the arm for everyone there not named Wade. He is doing his thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wright and Simien should have played earlier. Maybe they could've provided a spark.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Steez said:


> I think this loss is going to go a long way for you guys... its a good shot in the arm for everyone there not named Wade. He is doing his thing.


Thats what im hoping. Hopefully this serves as a very, very early season wake up call.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why oh why do our two former first rounds picks not play a single minute until we're down by 30 in garbage time.

I know it's early but this team looks no different than they did last year. lackluster play do to too many veterans that play lazy basketball. We should have got younger in the offseason. But we didn't make any moves.

It's game one so I won't say much more than this was an embarrasing performance on opening night.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

okay...Hite isnt a pg (he cant even imitate a pg) and Quinn sucks...........

we need a pg, and bad


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's hope Jalen isn't watching :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell Wright is out there trying to get shots up....funny as hell


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Let's hope Jalen isn't watching :laugh:


well, if Jalen wants pt (he seems to care about that) , he has some at pg for this team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank god that massacre ended...

Friday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> well, if Jalen wants pt (he seems to care about that) , he has some at pg for this team


**** if he wants PT, he's got plenty here...
who is our backup SG? Kapono? There's minutes he'd steal.

And like you said, if he can play point, he'll find minutes there too. 

Phoenix has plenty of wing players, I know he'd fit well there too, but he's coming to a very good situation in Miami. I think by tomorrow at this time, we'll have Jalen Rose on our roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> **** if he wants PT, he's got plenty here...
> who is our backup SG? Kapono? There's minutes he'd steal.


Payton plays sg before Kapono. That lineup at the end of the 1st quater with Quinn at pg and Payton at sg was like playing 3 on 5 on offense. That is all the more reason why we need Rose.

There's no doubt that we could offer Rose more playing time than any other contender.


----------



## erikbasketball20 (Nov 1, 2006)

This is what would have happened in the NBA championship games if Dallas had shot better then 30%. Tsk tsk tsk. When will the Heat learn that you can't beat good teams by playing Wade ball. Teams that pass will always prevail over teams that don't. (Unless they shoot 30% and the one player team has a player playing like MJ. So, rarely.)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Kevin Ollie for a trade exemption?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Bulls 108, Heat 66*
> 
> Observations from Tuesday's 108-66 loss to the Bulls at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It's pretty much a win-win situation tonight. Realistically, the Heat have about a 99.9% chance of ending the Bulls season once again in this year's playoffs so the Bulls got some sweet revenge for last year and some hope for this year. The Heat typically start their seasons really slow, and there is a good chance a beating like this will jump start their season a bit sooner this year. 

Look what happened after that Dallas game last year, it should be the same this year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

:dead: 

Depressing.

i guess this effortless display comes with the territory with this team. It seems we are bound for another rollercoaster season. uggh!

This is why last years playoffs i kept calling the Bulls "cockroaches", they just dont stop! They literally out-ran us from the start. Our guys couldnt keep up with them. The bulls style is to constantly run off screens, backdoor cuts etc. our guys would just give up halfway, they just get tired of running after the cockroaches. :curse: LOL

At least their rings look nice. geez, for a moment there i thought they were Shaqs size! But the Heat just got slapped by reality, and for being the defending champs, everyone is gunning for them. This season will be much tougher, especially after a few teams improved this offseason, expect the Heat to make a trade mid-season, possibly even acquiring Jalen Rose. 

What a bad way to start defending the title.....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Also, is it just me, or did anyone noticed the effect of the new ball when it hits the rim? it sure rattles out alot more, and im not saying this is an excuse for the Heats loss, i mean, for the entire game in general.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> :dead:
> 
> Depressing.
> 
> ...


The message is in the quote


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The message is in the quote


so umm, what are you trying to say? you agree with me? disagree?....


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

mippo said:


> It's pretty much a win-win situation tonight. Realistically, the Heat have about a 99.9% chance of ending the Bulls season once again in this year's playoffs so the Bulls got some sweet revenge for last year and some hope for this year. The Heat typically start their seasons really slow, and there is a good chance a beating like this will jump start their season a bit sooner this year.
> 
> Look what happened after that Dallas game last year, it should be the same this year.


I think Antoine Walker and GP are past a point where the jump start routine wont work. There is no way that this team can defend teams that run the ball well.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

As a Bulls fan, I have a ton of respect for the Heat and I root them on when the Bulls are out of it. If I can offer my opinion, I think bringing in Jalen as the PG would be the best thing. He brings a lot of size to the position and is 5 years Payton's junior. IMO GP is one of the greatest but won't be needed when JW returns, Im not sure if the Heat would trade GP though. I think it would be absolutely sick if Rose signs with the Heat, and it would make your team even scarier. My question to you Heat fans out there is, if Jalen does sign with the Heat, will he be used in a flexible way, playing at the 1,2 and 3 positions, and is it possible GP gets cut or traded?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

mippo said:


> It's pretty much a win-win situation tonight. Realistically, the Heat have about a 99.9% chance of ending the Bulls season once again in this year's playoffs so the Bulls got some sweet revenge for last year and some hope for this year. The Heat typically start their seasons really slow, and there is a good chance a beating like this will jump start their season a bit sooner this year.
> 
> Look what happened after that Dallas game last year, it should be the same this year.


For most Chicago fans it did not feel at all like "revenge" was accomplished, it was nice thats all. Chicago fans know the difference between regular season success and post season championships from experience. The Bulls traditionally played like crap in ring games also, all this means is the Heat came out flat and distracted.

I cannot agree at all with 99.9%. Thats a HUGE assumption that the Heat stays healthy, and their bench gets better quickly. Repeating title runs are much more difficult than the 1st championship, it takes a really special team and good health or it will not happen.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

heat stink! that's what happens when you cheat. you reap what you sow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> heat stink! that's what happens when you cheat. you reap what you sow.


thanx for such a thoughtful post, kid.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> thanx for such a thoughtful post, kid.



you want deep insight? the heat are slow and old. Yall have no lateral quickness. No shut down defenders, no young talent on the roster cept wade who will be a free agent next year. the future does not look bright for miami. RIley's goal was to win another ring and he did that, but what's the future hold for this team?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> you want deep insight? the heat are slow and old. Yall have no lateral quickness. No shut down defenders,


Plz tell us something we dont know. 



> no young talent on the roster


We do have young talent, they just dont get much playing time.



> wade who will be a free agent next year.


wrong. Wade signed an extension for like 3-4 years


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> Plz tell us something we dont know.
> 
> 
> We do have young talent, they just dont get much playing time.
> ...


if some changes don't come about soon wade is gonna ask to be traded. The heat have to sign some peeps on 09/10 or do alot of S N Ts next season to get wade some younger talent and to clear cap space. I think rashard lewis would be a perfect complement for him. 


dorell wright stinks. simien is blah. haslem is overrated the heat have NO GOOD YOUNG PIECES AT ALL. but there's someone the heat could look into.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

When Shaq, Zo and GP retires that will free up over $20 million. I don't think any of us are worried about the future when we have Wade. Plus Dorrell is only 21, Simien is in his second season, Wade and Halsem are in their 4th season.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

myst said:


> When Shaq, Zo and GP retires that will free up over $20 million. I don't think any of us are worried about the future when we have Wade. Plus Dorrell is only 21, Simien is in his second season, Wade and Halsem are in their 4th season.



and wright has shown nothing. not hardly. he's not good. that 20 mil aint gonna help you guys. yall should lock up SHARD NEXT YEAR via sign and trade. He wants out of the sonics especially now that they are moving to OKC. 

He's be the perfect complement to wade

haslem stinks too.

simien was decent in college nothing more nothing less and won't be nothing more than a role player


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem isnt going to be a star by any means, but he is a terrific role player......played Dirk extremely well in the Finals

as for the future, it took the Heat 2 years to go from one of the worst teams in the league to contender, and 3 to the title....Riley knows how to build a team, and around Wade it wont be too hard anyway....Heat are competing for a title, and future will come in the future.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

He's gotta find a way to surround DW with better defensive players (especially on the perimeter). I know they're trying to groom Wright to be a defensive star but there's got to be more. The team really missed Shandon Anderson last night.

I remember hearing that Riley was trying hard to get another first round pick in the 2003 draft to get Josh Howard. The Heat would have a much more complete young core defensively (Wade, Haslem, Howard and Nelson/Wright) had they been able to get him.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Haslem isnt going to be a star by any means, but he is a terrific role player......played Dirk extremely well in the Finals
> 
> as for the future, it took the Heat 2 years to go from one of the worst teams in the league to contender, and 3 to the title....Riley knows how to build a team, and around Wade it wont be too hard anyway....Heat are competing for a title, and future will come in the future.



yall aint competing for no ship this year man. the team is done. One year flukes like the steelers. and haslem fouled the hell out of dirk all series.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

mff4l said:


> yall aint competing for no ship this year man. the team is done. One year flukes like the steelers. and haslem fouled the hell out of dirk all series.


  :thand:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> *yall aint competing for no ship this year man.* the team is done. One year flukes like the steelers. and haslem fouled the hell out of dirk all series.


and you are basing this on one game? LOL maybe if we are 15 games under .500 by mid-season then call it a fluke. until then..."shhhhhh".


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> and you are basing this on one game? LOL maybe if we are 15 games under .500 by mid-season then call it a fluke. until then..."shhhhhh".



yall will be a 6 to 8 seed in the east. yall can't defend, can't run, and wade won't get all those star calls this year. This team is gonna stink. Save this post and I'll up it later


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> *yall will be a 6 to 8 seed in the east. yall can't defend, can't run, and wade won't get all those star calls this year. This team is gonna stink.* Save this post and I'll up it later


where have we all heard this before? oh yeah, just last season.

call it what you want man. but it sounds really silly saying the Heat cant compete for another title run when the season just began last night. but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Does your pepe still hurt from Haslem shutting Dirk down?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the bulls are sending a message to the nba, they can play with the champs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mff4l said:


> yall will be a 6 to 8 seed in the east. yall can't defend, can't run, and wade won't get all those star calls this year. This team is gonna stink. Save this post and I'll up it later


If we're nearly as bad and overrated as you make us sound, it must have been hell to lose to that team in the Finals. If anyone was overrated, it was the Mavs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, the Bulls got blownout by Orlando tonight. Just goes to show how up and down an NBA regular season is.

Now lets hope we bounce back against NJ on friday.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> where have we all heard this before? oh yeah, just last season.
> 
> call it what you want man. but it sounds really silly saying the Heat cant compete for another title run when the season just began last night. but hey, whatever floats your boat.



you can't. yall have no youth cept wade. yall had no spot up shooting. this team is trash. Riley sacrificed yalls future for an "asterisk ship" congratulations.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I always like to say, 1 "asterisk ship" is better the none. 

Heat > Mavs


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

"but all you have is Wade" - this is a bad thing? He's only the best young player in the NBA right now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

mff4l said:


> you can't. *yall have no youth* cept wade. yall had no spot up shooting. this team is trash. Riley sacrificed yalls future for an "asterisk ship" congratulations.


Haslem, Simien, and Wright aren't young?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mff4l said:


> you can't. yall have no youth cept wade. yall had no spot up shooting. this team is trash. Riley sacrificed yalls future for an "asterisk ship" congratulations.


still jealous over last year I see.....


----------

